# hix presto 15x15 vs. mighty press 15x15



## solomonshop (Dec 9, 2006)

I have read the threads about which press is the best, but I was hoping to get a definitive answer from some of you veterns out there. I am going to buy tommorrow. I am planning on ordering my plastisol from first-edition in nashville. Also, who do I want to order from (coastal or bestblanks?, or perhaps ebay?). Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lands tee (Apr 4, 2007)

I am not a veteran but I ordered my 15x15 mighty press from Coastal with free shipping and a 5% discount. I recieved it last week, and the press works great... I don't know if Best Blanks give free shipping? I never used the Hix press, so I can't comment on it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

solomonshop said:


> I have read the threads about which press is the best, but I was hoping to get a definitive answer from some of you veterns out there. I am going to buy tommorrow. I am planning on ordering my plastisol from first-edition in nashville. Also, who do I want to order from (coastal or bestblanks?, or perhaps ebay?). Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


Mighty Press is my vote. Here's the advantages:
Over the center pressure adjustment
"TOP" floatational platen
Teflon coated upper platen


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I love my mighty press, But I like my hotronix swinger better. ..... JB


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I found a 15x15 at hix for $595 and shipping $54.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I have no problems with my mighty 15x15, except it's too small. I need a 16x20 or 20x25 now. Get the biggest you can buy.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I agree to get the biggest you can, but you also need to keep your electrical circuits in mind. If we tried a 16x20 press in our house we'd blow circuits every time we turned our machine on.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have been buying my transfer paper from Coastal and they all ways E mail me latter on and ask if there is any thing more that they can do for me . now to me that is service to me


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yes! I can't say enough good things about Coastal. They've been wonderful to us so far!


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, Coastal has the best deal on 15x15 with the forum member %5 dicount. It was $609.00 free chipping!!


----------



## shaka (Oct 11, 2008)

i just bought my 15x15 mighty press for $505 coastal via ebay with the live.com/microsoft $200 rebate. ken


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I do not like the one I bought. It does not have a teflon top and the plate burns my work sometimes. I don't even know how to clean it. I've tried the soap & water and that's not working. And I keep getting burned I'm thinking about selling it.

My suggestions to you is go with Mighty Press. My first two were mighty press and they were good.


----------



## giaowsa (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you use a teflon sheet also when pressing?


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

Yes for my dark shirts.


----------



## giaowsa (Oct 7, 2008)

HI, I was just about to lock in the deal for a hix 15x15 swing away..it's a really good deal that I have to decide to buy in the next 10 minutes..it's a live mail offer..now i'm confused..I haven't heard others complain about this swingaway press, but if it burns your shirts and you then does the clamshell one raise high enough to have clearance w/o burning you? oh wait, you guys are referring to the presto..different heat press but same company...although it still doesn't have the teflon coating. Wouldn't the teflon sheet be good enough for all shirts?


----------



## tshirt Chic (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't have the swing away. Thats why I'm getting burned. My last pressers raised all the way up this one don’t so I get burned sometimes adjusting the t-shirt.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

We've been selling the Mighty Press line for over 15 years and have had virtually no problems. Excellent machine producing excellent results.


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i saw one of my friend heat press it's a STAHl's press but i cannot find in stalhs site..here's the link. I dont know if its fake or original.

http://www.targettransfers.com/downloads/Stahls-Clam-Basic-Operators-Manual.pdf


----------

